

Ask HN: Blogs that I must read? - karangoeluw

Startup, development, business marketing etc..<p>Must subscribe-to blogs that are updated frequently. Post your favorites!
======
palcu
These are 2 threads where you will find a lot of interesting blogs:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4000394](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4000394)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7083921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7083921).

In my Feedly I follow Seth Godin's blog, Priceonomics and The Changelog.

------
logn
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/)

I don't think there have been many good blog posts for years (it's just
promotional stuff now). But on that page, check out the middle column on the
right that recaps the best posts.

------
pkeane
rc3.org

